# VPS Provider Meme for the Coin Miners they Despise



## drmike (Jul 3, 2015)

I know we have a lot of shop operators lingering here who daily deal with high container load scenarios and often find Bitcoin and other coin mining going on.

Make this your support abuse meme for point of contact...  Should make things a tad clear for the idiot customer.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 3, 2015)

Wait, do people actually order VPSes to mine for bitcoin still?

Isn't it at the point where mining, even from home on specialized equipment, has been become more or less useless?


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Wait, do people actually order VPSes to mine for bitcoin still?
> 
> Isn't it at the point where mining, even from home on specialized equipment, has been become more or less useless?


Yes there are folks mining til this day on VPS instances.  Cat and mouse game.  There are other coin plays showing up more and more.

Bitcoin was ASICs hardware accelerated years ago...  Real folks using that specialized gear.

Useless using CPUs?  Pretty much slow.  It's like buying lottery tickets I think with these folks.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 3, 2015)

I thought CPU/GPU mining was a thing of the past. I don't really follow the BTC stuff though. I have likely been misinformed and someone will come along shortly and point that out.


----------



## mitgib (Jul 3, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I thought CPU/GPU mining was a thing of the past. I don't really follow the BTC stuff though. I have likely been misinformed and someone will come along shortly and point that out.


For BTC CPU/GPU is worthless, but many alt coins are still mined via CPU/GPU, such as LTC which is trending just at $4 now after a 25% climb over the past week


----------



## Francisco (Jul 3, 2015)

mitgib said:


> For BTC CPU/GPU is worthless, but many alt coins are still mined via CPU/GPU, such as LTC which is trending just at $4 now after a 25% climb over the past week


the pre-greek bump!

Francisco


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 4, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I thought CPU/GPU mining was a thing of the past. I don't really follow the BTC stuff though. I have likely been misinformed and someone will come along shortly and point that out.


What do people Mine Bitcoins with now days I wonder?


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 4, 2015)

Chris Miller said:


> What do people Mine Bitcoins with now days I wonder?


There are special appliances now, unfortunately it takes almost 2 years to break even after spending thousands of dollars on hardware plus the cost of power.


----------



## mitgib (Jul 4, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> There are special appliances now, unfortunately it takes almost 2 years to break even after spending thousands of dollars on hardware plus the cost of power.


Bah, just put them in your racks if there is extra power not in use, turn them off when you need the power to turn up new servers.  I have 5TH running in Charlotte, already pay for 40A monthly, don't use it all, when I need to add servers, I will remove some miners.

Enable your inner cheapskate!


----------



## mitgib (Jul 4, 2015)

Francisco said:


> the pre-greek bump!
> 
> 
> Francisco


http://www.nbcnews.com/business/business-news/digital-dodge-some-greeks-using-bitcoin-evade-currency-controls-n386431

One of the better ways to skirt the currency controls


----------

